

Learning about art using JavaScript - of
http://vart.institute/

======
clay_to_n
Jenn Schiffer also has an absolutely hilarious blog, CSS Perverts:
[https://medium.com/cool-code-pal](https://medium.com/cool-code-pal)

~~~
candeira
It's not only hilarious, but also a great example of trolling and audience
engagement as performance art.

Reading all those earnest comments correcting her Javascript "errors" always
makes me cringe at the corrections, feel superior to the people who don't get
the joke, and feel guilty at the feeling of superiority.

Provoking laughter and these three emotions in one go is quite an achievement.

------
Raphmedia
I learned a lot about front-end web dev. by making Mondrian art using HTML,
CSS and/or JS.

I consider it worked very well.

~~~
sherbondy
Likewise, during first year of university, a friend and I had a blast doing a
combined art + software project to generate mondrians. We wrote a bunch of
processing.js scripts to emulate his various "modes" and tried to make a web
application that gradually "honed-in" on a viewer's tastes across Mondrian
parameter-space (using some admittedly naive stats):

[http://mondrian.nfshost.com](http://mondrian.nfshost.com)

:D

------
pella
my favorite - Kandinsky styled maps .. ( not javascript )

"Mapbox Studio, More Kandinsky than Matisse"

[http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/2014/09/mapbox-studio-
mo...](http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/2014/09/mapbox-studio-more-
kadinsky-than-matisse.html)

map:
[https://api.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/gmapsmania.6e688409/page.htm...](https://api.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/gmapsmania.6e688409/page.html?access_token=pk.eyJ1IjoiZ21hcHNtYW5pYSIsImEiOiJOYnlnSFpvIn0.5f62d0cnrWCA1KioxzXtqg#16/40.7760/-73.9685)

~~~
zevyoura
My favorite map tileset is Stamen's watercolor map:
[http://maps.stamen.com/watercolor/#12/37.7706/-122.3782](http://maps.stamen.com/watercolor/#12/37.7706/-122.3782)

------
at_
This is cool. Most impressive thing for me is how wildly different the three
works (& thus approaches/challenges posed) are. Curious how Cassatt will be
tackled.

